# Server is being a pain in the ass today.



## Chris (Jan 8, 2008)

There might be some downtime and intermittent outages while I figure out what's up.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 8, 2008)

KICK ITS FACE!
just dont break it worse plz kthx
keep up the good work


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2008)

Mail (thread subscriptions) is going to be disabled for a few hours, so any subs you have won't get to you, FYI.


----------

